# Will this fit my Ford 3910?



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

I know almost nothing about hydraulics;

My Ford 3910, which as I understand it, has the same "rear" as a 4610 - has no remotes. The valves in the photo came off a Ford tractor. Will it fit mine? What exactly is it? He said it came off a 5610.


----------



## chris scott (Sep 20, 2019)

Oh well - the guy says it's single acting, and I want double.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's not single acting, but is is load sensing, which complicates things a bit. They were used on three cylinder tractors in some cases, but it's not just a "bolt on and go" package. 

You're probably right to pass on it and look for something simpler.


----------

